# DCL - DomaCom Limited



## System (7 July 2016)

DomaCom Group's core business is the delivery of management and operation of the DomaCom Fund.  

DomaCom's business model combines a proprietary online technology platform with a tailored managed investment scheme structure, with benefits for distribution and scalability. DomaCom Australia's AFSL also authorises it to 'make a market'.  This means that it can provide a secondary trading functionality that (subject to buyer demand) allows holders of fractional property interests to trade their interests.

It is anticipated that DCL will list on the ASX during August  2016.

http://domacom.com.au


----------



## pettlepop (8 November 2016)

Cannot work out if I got a bargain yesterday at 0.40 for DCL or not.  IPO was 0.75, listed yesterday and crashed nearly 50%.
Majorly oversold one would suspect .

Watch for the Rally on DCL today!


----------



## pettlepop (8 November 2016)

Crashed 50% on listing yesterday, majorly oversold.  Look for a massive bounce today!


----------



## pettlepop (9 November 2016)

Now that the selling has stopped and the share price has stabilized, it might just be worth a look today


----------



## pettlepop (9 November 2016)

Watching this share price slump its now starting to just get a little *ridiculous * 
IPO listing price 75 Cents
Listed at 70 cents
Now 35cents

*TOTAL WEALTH DESTRUCTION Of 50% BEFORE YOUR EYEBALLS IN A MATTER OF 3 TRADING DAYS*


----------



## pettlepop (9 November 2016)

Where is the relief rally??? I am just speechless


----------



## tech/a (9 November 2016)

The market will remain irrational far longer than you will remain liquid.

Clearly the market doesn't agree with you.
Sell when it doesn't
Buy when it does.


----------



## pettlepop (9 November 2016)

Is the market irrational or was the listing price for DCL at 75 cents irrational?  That is the question one should be asking!  I do spot the buyers side building fast now, so lets just see how the afternoon pans out.  We might just get that relief rally I was talking about.


----------



## McLovin (9 November 2016)

pettlepop said:


> Is the market irrational or was the listing price for DCL at 75 cents irrational?  That is the question one should be asking!




Probably before one buys.

Looks like a pretty cr@p business. Breakeven is FUM of $275m -- they have $12m FUM at the moment. How long will that take to happen and how much cash will they blow through on the way?


----------



## pettlepop (9 November 2016)

McLovin said:


> Probably before one buys.
> 
> Looks like a pretty cr@p business. Breakeven is FUM of $275m -- they have $12m FUM at the moment. How long will that take to happen and how much cash will they blow through on the way?



That being said, you can still make money on a stock that has now dropped over 55% in 3 trading days.  At some point the seller exhaust and the buyers scoop up a bargain to the joys of a relief rally.


----------



## tech/a (9 November 2016)

pettlepop said:


> That being said, you can still make money on a stock that has now dropped over 55% in 3 trading days.  At some point the seller exhaust and the buyers scoop up a bargain to the joys of a relief rally.




So keep buying.
If it was good value at 75c its great value at 40c and amazing value at 31c --(Now)---20c---10c---5c---.

You might want to have a look at the *PEN thread* and go back 3 yrs when it was 12.5c and has since had 2 x 10 dilutions


----------



## pettlepop (9 November 2016)

In for a short-term trade on DCL keep a close eye on it this afternoon!  I suspect this will rally hard well past the 40 cent mark as thats where the churning started 2 days ago.  Over 1 million shares traded on Monday with a VWAP of 42 cents


----------



## McLovin (9 November 2016)

pettlepop said:


> That being said, you can still make money on a stock that has now dropped over 55% in 3 trading days.  At some point the seller exhaust and the buyers scoop up a bargain to the joys of a relief rally.




It could also drop another 55%. Buying in the hopes of a relief rally for a micro-cap with no history is very high risk, imo.


----------



## pettlepop (9 November 2016)

McLovin said:


> It could also drop another 55%. Buying in the hopes of a relief rally for a micro-cap with no history is very high risk, imo.



Possible, but unlikely given that sellers have now been exhausted and the depth on the buyers side is building to support its current share price.  Day traders will need to rally the share price back into the 40's to get their money back as we get closer to the trading end of T+2 (trading + 2 days settlement).  Interesting afternoon ahead my friends


----------



## tech/a (9 November 2016)

If the stock is still falling how can you determine that Supply is exhausted.

Demand hasn't been seen --- yet.
Demand maybe swamped by supply as price rises to a point where the pain is less
for those stuck and holding --- like you---expecting some form of rally.

Generally these falls tend to have price remain stagnant for long periods of time
until sellers are truly exhausted.
In my experience its a long way off yet!


----------



## pettlepop (9 November 2016)

In my experience she is exhausted and I will likely prove you wrong by end of days trading today with a fast and wild swing to the upside.  3 hours till she closes


----------



## tech/a (9 November 2016)

pettlepop said:


> In my experience she is exhausted and I will likely prove you wrong by end of days trading today with a fast and wild swing to the upside.  3 hours till she closes




Perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## pettlepop (9 November 2016)

I blame Donald Trump


----------



## tech/a (9 November 2016)

pettlepop said:


> I blame Donald Trump




Of course
If Clinton got in you could blame her.
Makes you feel better about a poor decision
It's human!


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2016)

Got some back
A 50% drop needs a 100% recovery.
Still think this will range below buy
Price for a LONG time.

Could be wrong!


----------



## piggybank (12 November 2016)

tech/a said:


> Could be wrong!




Extremely unlikely - That would be front page news Tech


----------



## tech/a (12 November 2016)

piggybank said:


> Extremely unlikely - That would be front page news Tech




I make the front page often !


----------



## pettlepop (21 November 2016)

Oh my god DCL dropping again, now might be time to load up


----------



## Klogg (21 November 2016)

pettlepop said:


> Oh my god DCL dropping again, now might be time to load up




Or to realise you made a mistake...?


----------



## pettlepop (21 November 2016)

worth a trade at these crazy prices, in, out, in out


----------



## McLovin (21 November 2016)

Well done to the brokers who found enough suckers to get this pile of garbage away at 75c.

1.8m shares came out of escrow yesterday. That's some conviction being shown by seed investors.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 April 2021)

McLovin said:


> Well done to the brokers who found enough suckers to get this pile of garbage away at 75c.



and 5 years down the track, not a lot of love; things only got worse since @McLovin's post.

I came across a reference to DCL in an article on _PropTech _.. which his probably been eclipsed by FanjetTech (completely flicking past PropJet). As I read on, I learn that exposure to *emerging technology innovations linked to Asia-Pacific property markets* is commonly colloquialised as “proptech” or “realtech”. Not much later, I learn that, 


> "nfortunately, for the vast majority, the RealTech Ventures Fund will be out of reach. Access is by invitation only and comes with a minimum buy-in of $10 million."




But never mind, if I can't or don't want to have exposure to _Carbon Cure, for example, which injects carbon dioxide into cement, and Groundfloor, an Australian company pioneering “touch-free parcel delivery”__ access.. _there are others

Unconcerned, I read that ASX listed players in the space include FastBricks (FBR), Global Data Centre Group (GDC),  Intelicare Holdings (ICR), AssetOwl (AO1) and the aforementioned and thread's titular DCL.

Now because it is tech, it is appropriate to plug what I read into Google Translate, hoping there will be an unraveling of the text. Will I be any wiser? 

_Finally, he points to *DomaCom Limited*, which he describes as one of the “original proptech pioneers”. Regulated as a managed investment scheme, DomaCom is an early experimenter in fractional property investment._


> _“It allows investors the opportunity to build a property investment portfolio by purchasing a fraction of the asset on their DomaCom platform, allowing for a diversified direct holding across different property types without a massive outlay,” says [the spurt]._



_That means it offers a product potentially well suited to young professionals and Millennial investors, many of whom have taken to the sharemarket during the pandemic but have been largely priced out of residential real estate.

DomaCom chief executive Arthur Naoumidis thinks it is fair to describe his company as an_* “early proptech”, *_given its initial focus on allowing retail investors to “syndicate or crowdfund” residential properties.

However, he says the company is not totally typical of the nascent sector. _



> _"Two of the key differences between DomaCom and other proptech platforms is that we are targeting investors via financial planners, and the other is that we have a fully licensed secondary market,” says Naoumidis, who also founded ASX-listed wealth management platform Praemium._





> _The biggest tailwind facing the sector, Naoumidis says, has been a cultural one. “The key challenge is building sufficient scale and getting the investment community comfortable with the new fractional investment model,” he says._




Yes, PropTech looks exciting


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 April 2021)

and did DCL list at 79c?

Market cap after all these years (and probably a few cap raises along the way) is $25M

Since Inception


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 May 2021)

And big red flag here.





__





						ASIC is examining a stock market deal involving Austagri
					






					amp-nine-com-au.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## peter2 (7 May 2021)

Saw the Current Affair segment and the CEO of DomaCon didn't impress with his responses. HUGE red flag.


----------

